
Show HN: Cryptulips: Tulips on the blockchain. Trolling the "tulip mania" crowd - armenarmen
https://cryptulips.co
======
armenarmen
well, this went over much better on reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/7lbpo9/i_got_fed_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/7lbpo9/i_got_fed_up_with_cries_of_tulip_mania_so_im/)

